# Swift Sundance



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

has anyone got a swift sundance


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You could try browsing the Swift forum, and posting your query there.

That's the most likely place to find owners I guess. :wink:

>> Try here too <<

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

nuke's moved it to Swift.... 8)


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Have got the smallest Sundance 530 LP, 08 reg, how can I help?


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Yep, Sundance 590RL 09 Reg, ask away.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi have the 630L sundance


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Lots of people have them. The Sundance and it's identical sister, the Bessacarr E400 range are the biggest selling Motorhomes in the UK.
Do you have a question about a specific model?
Gerry


----------



## bluereiver (Jul 3, 2008)

I've got the Sundance 580pr 2007model on a 09 plate.

Do you want some info or was it just a general question ???

:?


----------



## marc4242 (Jul 4, 2007)

If I could nick this thread ... I'm just looking at getting our first motorhome (we've had a 970cc Bedford Rascal campervan so far). I've so far decided on sub 6.4 metres, EK rear layout, and I'm interested in the over cab bed head space. What is it like in the Sundance 590, Lifestyle and Suntor for example?

Thanks
Marc


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

We have a sundance 620fb very happy


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Sundance 530l 2002 (lifestyle) here


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

marc4242 said:


> If I could nick this thread ... I'm just looking at getting our first motorhome (we've had a 970cc Bedford Rascal campervan so far). I've so far decided on sub 6.4 metres, EK rear layout, and I'm interested in the over cab bed head space. What is it like in the Sundance 590, Lifestyle and Suntor for example?
> 
> Thanks
> Marc


Where are you based? we have a lifestyle and use the overhead bed.
It's wide and long enough but the one in the front hasn't got a lot of head room!
But it works so well for us to have a bed immediatley available we are happy to use it.

If you are local happy to show it to you.


----------



## ikonos (Aug 1, 2010)

I ave 630g 2007 model


----------



## Doodle1949 (Aug 2, 2021)

yes a Sundance 590RL 2006


----------

